# Yamaha 250 HPDI opinions???



## Snagged Line

I am considering the purchace of a 2004 HPDI 250 motor and would apreciate any first hand input from anyone who has one or is familiar with their strengths and weaknesses. I understand that they were problematic in the '03 and '04 models...... Hopefully the good ones are the ones still around...lol


----------



## JoshH

heard nothing but bad about em.


----------



## bambam

I had twin hpdi's on a 24 ft Cape, they was 03. I loved them, never had no issues, the emissions was awsome. Now I run twin Mercury Optimax's but I trust the HPDI's better, I think you will be fine with it. Do the compression or get it done, and make sure your numbers are close also asked for them to do a leak down. My opinion only, Good Luck.


----------



## billin

Stay away bad motors bad design they improved the design in 08 better motor now the pre 08 small blocks 150 hp and down where great motors the 250-300 hp had the problems, the issues arise when idling has something to do with the rings in the engine and it starves for oil at a low rpm


----------



## bayougrande

the big blocks are nothing but hand granaids....:thumbdown:...i'd be supprised if that's even the original powerhead. If it is, only because it hasn't been ran much.


----------



## TheCaptKen

I have them in the shop all the time and no more problems than any other motor if the service has been kept up with. Let them go and not perform the required maintenance, then any of them will give you problems. You will hear all kinds of, my brother's friend's brother in law's uncle heard his neighbor say stories.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV

When you get in to the higher horsepower engines, they tend to show more problems because they are more temperamental on the fuel aspect. They run so lean already, that when anything with the fuel system is plugged a little, they will pop a cylinder because it then runs leaner than it can handle. It goes back to maintenance on the engines and how the fuel system is treated. Definitely check them out to see how the cylinders look. There are a couple of people around that have a scope camera like I do to see inside the cylinders to check for scoring and to see how the burn in each cylinder looks( and to see how much carbon build up there is). First thing I would recommend would be to replace the fuel filters to include the ones in each injector and the high pressure pump. While the fuel rails are off, you can also see if any metal flakes are coming out, which would indicate that the high pressure pump may need to be sent off to be cleaned/rebuilt.


----------



## Snagged Line

Thanks for the input. I still have a little time, but I'm still planning to go through with the purchace.......


----------

